# Just Changed Front Brakes and getting a clicking noise



## harnold007 (Sep 25, 2005)

99 Nissan Sentra (Automatic)

I just changed the front brakes(disc) and now when the car is in park and I press on the brake I am getting a clicking noise inside the Gear changing handle. 

The brakes work great but I can't figure out why when in park and press down on the brake I get the click noise inside the gear changing handle.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

harnold007 said:


> 99 Nissan Sentra (Automatic)
> 
> I just changed the front brakes(disc) and now when the car is in park and I press on the brake I am getting a clicking noise inside the Gear changing handle.
> 
> ...


That's actually the mechanism inside your gear selector that prevents you from shifting out of Park without stepping on the brake pedal. It's perfectly normal: Many automatic transmission cars do that right off the showroom floor.


----------



## harnold007 (Sep 25, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> That's actually the mechanism inside your gear selector that prevents you from shifting out of Park without stepping on the brake pedal. It's perfectly normal: Many automatic transmission cars do that right off the showroom floor.



So even though it didn't do that before I changed the brakes, it should be fine? Thanks so much, I thought I may have messed something up


----------

